# A Year of Liberation



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess was rescued by the courageous people at HALO one year ago today. I've tried to imagine how she would describe her world&#8230;.

"I was dirty, smelly, matted, hungry, my skin itched all the time, and bugs crawled on me and bit me. I had delivered more puppies than I could remember. It was freezing cold in the winter and unbearably hot in the summer. The other dogs and I stayed in cages, all of the time. I saw Humans sometimes but they weren't very nice. I could see their hearts and they were cold &#8230;. they didn't care about me or my friends. We didn't trust Humans. Every day was the same dreary, hopeless existence as the day before. I didn't think it would ever be different.

Then, a year ago today, the Human Keeper decided I wasn't of any use to her anymore. I didn't know what I'd done wrong but she took me from all of my friends and put me on a table in a place where other Humans had old furniture, books, clothes&#8230;.junk. She told strangers walking by that she would trade whatever they had for me. I felt so bad.

So at this time last year, three Rescuers took me from the Keeper. They said I didn't have to have puppies any more and they would find me a nice "home". I couldn't imagine what they meant. I lived with 2 Fosters for a while. I don't remember much about those places. I was so scared and confused. I remember I tried to run away from the first place, but I didn't know where I'd go, so I went back. I know the Fosters were nice and took good care of me but I was afraid to trust them. What if the Keeper came back to get me?

I was just starting to feel safe in my 2nd Foster home when a Human came and took me away. This Human said she was going to be my "mom" and that she was taking me "home" to live forever. She said I was starting a new life so I needed a new name and she was going to call me "Tess". She promised I'd always have lots of good things to eat, warm beds to sleep in, toys, a yard to play in and a "brother" to keep me company. She said she understood if I was scared, she'd be patient and always take care of me and always love me. I didn't understand what she meant and she looked like the Keeper so I knew I couldn't trust her. I was so scared it made me sick to my stomach - so I threw up on this "Mom".

Since then, it's been really hard. But good hard. I've had to learn about everything like I was a new puppy. Mom says that's okay, I can take my time. She said I have "issues" (where does she find these words?) because of my past. She says I'm like a flower blossoming. I don't know what she's talking about, I'm a dog, not a flower, but maybe you'll understand.

Mom asked me if there were things I liked about this new life....
None of these things came easily, but every day I learn something new and good. 
* I think my favorite thing is when we first wake up in the morning and I snuggle up real close to Mom and go back to sleep. She scratches my back, behind my ears, and my belly. *I LOVE CUDDLING!*
* No, my favorite thing is getting fed. Every day! Twice a day!! It's amazing, Mom never forgets. All she ever asks is that we "sit" first and wait for her to say it's okay. If I'd known that's all it took&#8230; *I LOVE MEALTIME!*
* Maybe my favorite thing is to follow Mom around the house. She does some silly things, but that's okay. She talks to me all the time and she'll even stop to pet me sometimes. *I LOVE FOLLOWING MOM AROUND!*
* Oh, my really favorite thing is our daily walks. We get to walk the same path every morning so Cody & I can check all of the pee-mails and leave our own messages. Then after dinner, we go to different places for our walks. It's so much fun. Sometimes we go in the car to a park or new neighborhood. *I LOVE GOING IN THE CAR! I LOVE OUR WALKS!*
* When Mom leaves in the morning Cody and I get special treats. We race around the house finding all the treats Mom left. I get more treats than Cody most of the time because I'm smarter. I run to say "Bye" to mom but then I hurry back to grab treats. *I LOVE WHEN MOM GOES TO WORK!*
* Cody & I spend our days relaxing. We sleep wherever we want, we play some and we watch out the big window and bark at everyone who goes by. *I LOVE BARKING!*
* I know when Mom is supposed to arrive home, so I watch out the window. When she opens the door, I give her kisses and she tells me how happy she is to see me, asks about my day, and scratches me all over. It feels so good. *I LOVE WHEN MOM COMES HOME!*
* Sometimes we visit with other Humans and other dogs. To start with the dogs scared me and the people scared me even more. But if any of the dogs get too rough with me, Cody steps in and protects me. If I ask, Mom picks me up and holds me. And the Humans really aren't so bad. They're hearts are all good. They want to pet me and hold me and they tell me I'm beautiful and they want a dog just like me. Can you imagine! Sometimes we roll in dead worms. That's really my favorite thing. *I LOVE DEAD WORMS!*
* In the evenings Mom brushes me. To start with I'd run & hide. Now, it feels good and I like looking pretty. *I LOVE BEING BRUSHED!*
* I love lying on the warm patio stones in the sun. I love sleeping on a huge pile of soft blankets. I love bully sticks! I love snuggling with Mom or Cody in the evening. Sometime I even love teasing Cody and running as fast as I can through the house. *I LOVE MAKING MOM LAUGH! *

A year ago nobody cared about me. Now I have this Mom who feeds me, brushes me, talks to me, protects me, takes me on adventures, and follows me around to pick up my poop. Imagine! She says I'm a "Princess." She tells me that enjoying the little things in life are what makes us happy. I'm beginning to believe her!

Sometimes I think about that old life and wonder if the other dogs were able to get away. They deserve it too. But I have to admit, sometimes I just think...

*Oh, if my friends could see me now!"​*


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

What a sweet sweet story of success, Jill. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Jill. How very moving! :hurt: :Cry: It reminds me of the Maltese, Mini Poodles, Beagles, Jacks and other dogs that I saw at the shelter after two puppy mill raids. I hope and pray they all get a chance to write a story such as Tess's. I hope there comes a day when people who run these places get their just desserts.

Thank you, Tess, for such a beautiful letter! Happy 1st Anniversary with your new mom! You are one lucky gal and I know your mom thanks her lucky stars every day for you and your brother Cody.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Jill:

Your post brought tears to my eyes and made me stop and hug my "kids". Tell Tess & Cody they are both very lucky to have a loving mom. And you know the joy they bring you.

Hugs to all of you
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tess, Happy first anniversary in your forever home. You are very much loved.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*Clarification from Tess*

Thanks Good Humans.

Just to clarify, I didn't meet my mom until Christmas time last year. This day last year was my very *last *day :whoo: of my old life with the Keeper. Right about now, when I thought all hope was lost, the Rescuers appeared.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jill I am crying so much right now I cant even type what I want to say. I will be back to read this again later.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jill and Tess,
I'm crying so much I'm seeing two of every letter. What a wonderful, inspiring story. 

Sheri


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You have a real talent for sharing your dogs thoughts!! I loved it! What a testament for rescue!! How lucky you are to have each other.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Happy anniversary Jill and Tess. We are so happy you both came into our lives,


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Jill,

I love love your story especially writen from Tess's perspective. I too had tears in my eyes.

I pray for all the dogs that need rescuing. I hope they all find loving homes just like Tess did.

Thanks for sharing.

Marie


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Tess....You are a wonderful storyteller. Please, please tell your story in a children's book. It is so filled with hope and love and a happy ending. It would teach so many children how to be good parents and love a baby "just like you"!!!

Jill....I really mean the above!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jill and Tess~ Thank you for sharing your hearts... with each other, and with us. God bless you!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Beautiful!*

I hope you shared that with the rescue organization you went through!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Dear Tess, 

I never knew a puppy dog who lived the kind of life you lived before you met the Rescuers. I think you are a beautiful, wonderful princess too. And your mom is a very special woman to have created a home for you and your brother to live and grow and blossom. God bless people like her!

Love and kisses from Roxie and Ann


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK Jill reading it again was not good, I am crying again...LOL
Tess,
I LOVE that you are being cuddled
I LOVE that you are being fed a good meal 2 x's a day
I LOVE that you have someone to follow around
I LOVE that you get to go for rides and nice walks
I LOVE that you have someone who loves to come home to you
I LOVE hearing about how much you are loving life except for maybe the worms hehe
A year ago life was not that great, life will never be like that again thanks to your mom who loves and cherishes you for the "Princess" you truley are.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Leeann said:


> OK Jill reading it again was not good, I am crying again...LOL
> Tess,
> I LOVE that you are being cuddled
> I LOVE that you are being fed a good meal 2 x's a day
> ...


Okay, Leeann, now you have me crying!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I made the mistake of reading this just before I had to leave for an appointment. I had just finished my makeup and was ready to walk out the door. After reading it I had to reach for a tissue and dab at my black rimmed eyes. 

Beautifully said. Your girl Tess definitely had her angels working overtime on that day, a year ago.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with Dale, you need to write a book. So wonderful! I too was moved to tears. Best to you.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Dear Tess,
I am so happy you are happy now. I am so happy you have a wonderful Mom and Brother. I am so happy you are my friend. I love you!!!
Lots of lickies and tail wags,
Cazzie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Okay, Leeann, now you have me crying! "*

Methinks it's time for a group cry and a hug!! sniff......


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jill and Tess








Happy Adoption Day!

Thank you!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That was so beautiful. Tess sure is lucky to have found you!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh! That was extremely special to read! 
Thank you so much for sharing this emotional moment with us, 
I hope it will inspire many more rescues!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Happy New Birthday Tess! What a lucky special princess you are, and what a lucky special mom you found in Jill!

Thank you Jill for sharing such a beautiful, moving story with us and I agree, it would make an excellent book!

I know that the people at HALO would enjoy hearing Tess' story as much as we all have.

Beverly:hurt:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Happy Anniversary, Princess Tess! It's amazing how much life can change in such a short time. It does us all good to remember that as it's true for all of us too. When things look very dark, it's hard to imagine how different they might be this time next year. Life is miraculous like that. 

Sending love and hugs to you, sweet Tess, and a hug for your big hearted Mommy and your brother too. You are all very special to the our family, both two and four leggeds. 
:hug::kiss:


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

WOW. Just WOW.

I cannot express the emotion this thread placed on me and it has taken over the past 4 hours of my life.

I have tried and tried, and I have a dream. My dream is it assist in taking dogs from mills and being the person that is cleaning and loving them and assuring them life will be different. I have not been successful in finiding someone that would like to use my free loving services. Has anyone ever been a part of this, could you offer advice on how to get in to help out. I am sure rescue busts and missiions are in need of help. Thanks.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree with Dale & Amy, please write a children's book about Tess's story. It made me cry too, so moving and loving.

I sometimes wonder if I spoil our dogs but after reading Tess's story I know we don't, you can't possibly give too much love. Just wish I could take them all in.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

ItsMare said:


> WOW. Just WOW.
> 
> I have tried and tried, and I have a dream. My dream is it assist in taking dogs from mills and being the person that is cleaning and loving them and assuring them life will be different. I have not been successful in finiding someone that would like to use my free loving services. Has anyone ever been a part of this, could you offer advice on how to get in to help out. I am sure rescue busts and missiions are in need of help. Thanks.


Thanks Mare, 
Have you tried contacting HALO (Havanese Angel League Organization) at www.rescuedhavanese.org? (I'm not able to access their website today but was just on there yesterday so I know it's usually working). It might take them some time to respond to an e-mail but I know they would welcome your help. There are a number of people who go to the auctions or where ever they think they may be able to find Havs.

Where do you live? HALO is having a picnic in Elyria, OH on August 8th. If you're close enough to attend there would be lots of people to talk to there. If you have any problems getting in contact with them, send me a PM and I'll see if I have any better luck.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Jill, you are indeed an angel yourself. (I sure hope you will be coming to Chicago this year) I know also that Marj has participated in some rescues.

If you could give your area, it might help people, help you. 
There is a no-kill shelter near me that is always happy to have help.

Beverly


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Beverly, but I'm definitely no angel. I won't be able to make it to Nationals this year - vet bills have eaten up my vacation funds for the next year or two :faint:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jill, your story brought tears to my eyes - she has been through so much. You should write for magazines and newspapers to educate people on the life of a puppy mill dog. Happy Anniversary, Tess! 
Gina


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I just found the beginning of Tess' story! I love you Tess what a beautiful girl you are! I am so glad that you were rescued and I hope that all other puppy mill dogs are rescued and there is a special place in hell for those humans who caused so much pain for the dear sweet dogs who were subjected to their cruelty.

Happy Anniversary!

Holly & Murphy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank goodness it's slow right now at work, because I am sitting here with tears streaming. Thank you so much for sharing that story. Tess is one lucky furbaby. I can't wait to go home and hug my two.


----------

